# Raceway



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is the NEC definition of Raceway. I would not call a cable tray a raceway although it technically does exactly that but are generally not enclosed.

I don't know what trunking is as I never heard of it.



> Raceway. An enclosed channel of metallic or nonmetallic
> materials designed expressly for holding wires, cables, or busbars,
> with additional functions as permitted in this Code.





> In telecommunications trunking refers to the grouping of connection switches and circuits within a telephone exchange. Trunking is a process that enables the service provider to use fewer circuits because users are sharing connections.


----------



## PeteTMIET (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Den


----------

